# Jackson David Ellefson Bass- New for 2011!



## Sebastian (Jan 6, 2011)

> http://www.jacksonguitars.com/blog/?p=1365
> *The USA Custom Shop Rust in Peace Concert Bass features a limited-edition burned-in fallout logo and Rust in Peace themed case. Additional features include an alder body, quartersawn maple neck with a compound radius ebony fretboard, jumbo frets and pearl shark fin inlays, one EMG® 35DC bridge pickup, one EMG® 35CS neck pickup, EMG® BQS electronics, a BADASS&#8482; bridge and Hipshot tuning machines. Fifteen four- and five-string models will be available in Black and Quicksilver for a limited run of 60 total basses.*


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 6, 2011)

i always feel that 5 string basses look much more "rounded / finished" than 4 strings...i really like the look of it, but i would have prefer the 5 string in silver!!!

EDIT : i am an ass, it is in silver in the video!!!


----------



## Sebastian (Jan 6, 2011)

ralphy1976 said:


> i always feel that 5 string basses look much more "rounded / finished" than 4 strings...i really like the look of it, but i would have prefer the 5 string in silver!!!
> 
> EDIT : i am an ass, it is in silver in the video!!!



Yup  there are 15 black & 15 silver 5 strings and 15 black & 15 silver 4 strings.

I don't play Bass - but a Silver 5 would be a bass I would like to play


----------



## Ishan (Jan 6, 2011)

I always hated the look of these. It's like they had to make a bass due to demand but just adapted one of their guitar model...


----------



## DLG (Jan 6, 2011)

my first serious bass back in eighth grade was that jackson he played in the symphony of destruction vid, but no shark fins. man, I was such a megadeth fanboy 

these look nice


----------

